# I think I got my home ground wheat bread recipe perfected!



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Had to brag just a little bit... 

Took a while.... But to all those out there that say you can't get a good rise using 100% whole wheat flour without adding extra gluten, I say... "HA!"

-Fresh home ground red winter wheat flour
-Water
-Milk
-Oil
-Honey
-Salt
-Yest

-Extra gluten or dough conditioner? NOPE!

This is a rise I can be proud of.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome! Well earned bragging rights Your bread looks beautiful!
Mind sharing your recipe? Did you make this in a bread machine?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice! Looks yummy. I've perfected the wheat loaf using half freshly ground wheat and the other half bread flour. Whole wheat is next. Do you use a slow, cool rise? How is the texture of the bread? On another note, where do you buy your wheat?


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

My recipe, at least, as much as I can remember from last night (I REALLY need to start writing stuff down more...)

Combine:
1 cup water
1 1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup honey
1/3 cup oil

Warm liquids up in microwave, (about 2 minutes for mine) don't get it hot, or it'll kill the yeast, just warm (maybe 120-130 F).

In mixing bowl (I use an artisan Kitchenaide) add:

~4 cups flour (I use fresh ground Hard Red spring wheat)
-4 t fast rise yeast (must be fast rise)

the add in the liquids and mix until smooth'ish

After that, slowly add flour (1/2-3/4cup at a time) until dough looks dough starts to climb the hook. After that go even more slowly (it takes a long time for the flour to full saturate and absorb the liquid) until the dough attains a nice dough consistency. My dough at this point isn't sticky at all, its just like normal bread dough.

Then I preheat the oven to 100F, turn it off again, and place the dough, still in the mixing bowl, in the oven with the door cracked. I also place a very light, moistened towel over the dough to keep it from drying out in the warm air. After doubling (about 1/2 hour) beat dough down, seperate into two loaves, form into loaf shape and place into bread pans (I use pre-warmed ~100F, cast iron bread pans). then place bread pans back into warm oven with door cracked for another 1/2 hr.

After this, I take bread out, preheat oven to 325 with convection on (350 if you don't have convection). and cook the bread for ~25 mins with convection, 30 mins if not, or until it looks done.

As far as texture... of course it will never be as soft and fluffy as a European style white bread, but it definitely isn't the heavy brick that I've made more than once... it holds together great, has an excellent crumb, and is full of delicious whole wheat/red wheat flavor.

I made 2 loaves last night, and thanks to the family, looks like I might have to make more again tonight or tomorrow. Thank goodness I finally got around to motorizing the mill!

Works great for me! good luck!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

is this hard red winter or hard red spring?


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hard red Spring wheat, its what they sold at walmart.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

thanks.... I have the hard red winter... needs dough enhancer. 

I have never seen wheat berries at my wal-mart... lucky you!


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

What's the difference between fast rise yeast and the regular stuff? I get the big 2-packs (1 lb each) of yeast from Sam's Club, but not sure if this is what I need or not. Or can I add more? I normally use 1 1/2 TABLEspoons for a 2 loaf recipe...

I've only just gotten a grain mill and wheat so I'm still trying to figure it all out!


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Sarah J said:


> What's the difference between fast rise yeast and the regular stuff? I get the big 2-packs (1 lb each) of yeast from Sam's Club, but not sure if this is what I need or not. Or can I add more? I normally use 1 1/2 TABLEspoons for a 2 loaf recipe...
> 
> I've only just gotten a grain mill and wheat so I'm still trying to figure it all out!


Oh, you're gonna have fun with your grain mill. I bought a Nutrimill and use it all the time. I have bread rising right now from freshly ground wheat. I usually bake on the the weekends but more often if we run out. Everyone loves the bread. You won't believe how much better it tastes when you use freshly ground wheat. Buy organic wheat if you can. I've used both kinds and the organic tastes better.

I use Rapid Rise yeast in all my bread recipes. It's nice because you can add it right in the flour without having to wet it first. If a recipe calls for a tablespoon of yeast I put in a heaping tablespoon of Rapid Rise. It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Now that's looking good.

MM


----------



## The Gumbo Lily (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been so tempted to sell my grain mill and give up, but that bread looks great!! I am going to give it another try!


----------

